# Ariens 24" Platinum or What other Beefier 24"



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Looking to add a 2 stage to my lineup.

The Only requirement I have is 24" MAX bucket width.....

I love the Hydrostatic on the HS724 and the Chute Control.

The Ariens Platinum seems to have MORE POWEEEER though.
Which is important, as the primary reason I need a 2 stager is to deal with EOD.

Let me hear it. Ontop, $ for $, the Ariens is literally 50% less than the HS724.

I do really love the Hydro drive though. Worth the bucks to me...


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

By chance are you in Canada? If so... Look at Yamaha
Yamaha Motor Canada :: Products :: Snowblowers :: Snowblowers :: YT624E


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

LOL. I wish I was in Canada. It's a 6-8 hrs drive. I considered a a 'ole blue but between customs, and at least 13-15 hrs roundtrip, it would have to be a super deal on a Yammy to make it worth the trip


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Sep 22, 2014)

I like the new Husqvarna ST324P model, it has a good sized engine: 8.5hp/12.5ft-lb and a hydrostatic transmission. I felt the build quality and construction was right there with the Ariens 24 SHO. It came down to me wanting trigger steering and not Auto-turn.

So I got the ST327P, if you have any questions let me know as they are a brand new model and not many people have them yet. We haven't gotten any white stuff here yet so I can only give you my observations on how I "think" it will perform


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Is Husky considered even in the same league of discussion ?
I can clearly see Husky being a consideration if I was looking at a backpack blower.

For snowblowers it was Ariens or Big Red. 
Toro, which is not really on my radar, but that would be the 3rd option I would have looked at


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, Toro gets good reviews too.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

He He. Gimme a 2 stager 24" with 400+CC and I'm game all day.

Again, this purchase decision is mainly fueled for EOD use


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

*Platinum 24 SHO*

Ariens Platinum 24 SHO 

Platinum


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Sep 22, 2014)

Mobile,

I had the same delema as you and like I said I looked at all three units side by side and chose the Husky. I felt the build quality was equivalent to the Toro. The reason I went with the Husky was because of the feel on the Toro chute control while quick and easy, seemed flimsy. Also, the Toro 28 was a $200 more than the 27" Husky. To me the chute control on the Husky was more solid and equally easy to use, but slower than the Toro. Also the toro had gears and the Husky has the hydrostatic drive. I really liked the Ariens also, but wanted trigger steering as I don't trust auto-turn.

I urge you to find a dealer that has all the different models and compare for yourself.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

WILD BILL -

Where is your Husky made ?
My Husky blower in made in Japan...


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Sep 22, 2014)

Mobile, I honestly don't know. I will look and get back to you.

I certainly love my Husky blower


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Sep 22, 2014)

I just went out to the garage and checked my machine. On the serial number tag is reads "Assembled in USA". So, not sure how much if any of the parts are made here, certainly not the engine as it is LCT, but it is at least assembled here. Let me know if you have any other questions.

Bill


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

BTW, I pulled up the owner manual on the husky and did not see the detail I was looking for.

How do you move your unit (neutral) when not fired up.
On the hondas, there is a pin you can use to dump in in neutral for the hydrostatic tran


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I highly recommend the Honda 724 (Tracked or Wheeled). Great machine. You will never have any regrets and your neighbors will be jealous as heck.


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Sep 22, 2014)

All you have to do is squeeze the two drive control triggers, this release the wheels from the transmission and you can easily wheel it around. Which is another reason I liked the trigger control, you can pull both triggers and do a 180 in place without having to release the drive handles, changing speed or shifting.

The Honda's are great machines, just a little out of my price range or I would have bought one to match my generator.


----------

